# Que usas para video, audio, archivos, imagenes y lec. pdf

## diegoto

Que tal gente, estoy encuestando mejor dicho sobre programas que utilizan

1) Reproductor de video + GUI (DVD-Player, Mpg, VCD, avi, wmv, Quicktime, real, etc)

2) Reproductor de Audio (mp3, ogg, etc)

3) Manejo de archivos comprimidos + GUI (tar, gz, bzip, zip, 7zip, rar, etc)

4) Visor de Imagenes

5) Lector de archivos PDF

En mi caso:

1) MPlayer, sin gui, todo con consola.

2) Amarok

3) todo por consola, estoy en la busqueda de algun completo con entorno.

4) ShowImg

5) KPDF

Saludos

----------

## gringo

1 - mplayer

2 - moc y audacious

3 - tengo varios alias y una función en mi bashrc. Para desempaquetar :

```
function unpack() {

    if [ ! "$1" ] || [ "$2" ] ; then

       echo "Uso: unpack ARCHIVO"

       echo "donde ARCHIVO es gz, bz2, rar, zip o tar"

    else

        TAR=$(which tar)

        UNZIP=$(which unzip)

        RAR=$(which rar)

        TYPE=$(file "$1" | cut -d " " -f 2)

        NOEXT=$(echo "$1" |cut -d "." -f 1)

        echo $TYPE

        if [ $TYPE == "gzip" ]; then

          $TAR -xzf "$1"

        elif [ $TYPE == "bzip2" ]; then

          $TAR -xjf "$1"

        elif [ $TYPE == "Zip" ]; then

          unzip -d $NOEXT "$1"

        elif [ $TYPE == "RAR" ]; then

          rar x "$1" $NOEXT

        fi

        unset TAR

        unset UNZIP

        unset RAR

        unset TYPE

        unset NOEXT

    fi

}
```

y luego simplemente unos alias para empaquetar. Para lo que yo hago me llega y sobra.

saluetes

----------

## Hefistion

Buenas, en mi caso:

1 - kaffeine (mas que nada por la TDT)

2 - amarok

3 - ark (aunque no me termina e convencer)

salu2

----------

## Darksidex25

1. mplayer (a veces con kplayer como gui, pero casi todo desde consola)

2. amarok

3. ark (aunque tampoco me convence mucho y suelo tirar de consola)

----------

## i92guboj

Mis soluciones se parecen sospechosamente a las de Gringo   :Wink: 

1.- Uso mplayer desde consola. Para DVDs uso kaffeine, simplemente porque es el único front-end decente para xine que existe, de los tres trillones que he probado. Gxine es limitadísimo, y el font original de xine no soporta listas de una forma humanamente manejable. Si hubiera un frontend completo para consola lo usaría, pero para xine no hay nada decente en consola, es por eso que uso mplayer.

2.- moc principalmente. Cuando no tengo nada mejor que hacer a veces pongo amarok, pero normalmente no uso ni el 1% de su funcionalidad, y para los tags ya tengo easytag. También tengo Xmms por ahí instalado, y de paso os recuerdo que quién lo quiera aún puede rescatar el overlay de xmms y la mayoría de paquetes y temas relacionados en mi web (ver firma).

3.- línea de comandos. Ark es una patata, y si lo tengo instalado es solo porque con él gano el kio-slave para konqueror. Hace años usaba file-roller, pero claro... Ahora para instalar file-roller tienes que instalar gnome entero, de la misma forma que ahora gdm también depende de todo el escritorio de gnome, cosa que hace dos años no pasaba. En fin... gnome es gnome, un monolito, eso es inevitable.

Tengo un script para descomprimir archivos en varios formatos, pero a decir verdad no suelo usarlo  :Razz:  Se acostumbra uno a usar los pequeños programitas y los usa automáticamente sin pensar, de todas formas, aquí lo pego:

```

#!/bin/bash

#Muestra las instrucciones de uso

show_help() {

   echo

   echo Modo de uso:

   echo "  $(basename "$0") [nombre-archivo.ext]"

   echo

   echo " [nombre-archivo.ext]: es el nombre de un archivo comprimido de uno de"

   echo "  los siguiente tipos: tar.bz2, tar.gz, bz2, gz, rar, zip."

   echo

}

if [ $# -ne 1 ]

then 

   show_help

   exit 0

fi

if [ "${1}" = "--help" ]

then 

   show_help

   exit 0

fi

#Comprueba si el archivo NO es existe

if [ ! -f "${1}" ]

then

   echo "El archivo "\"${1}"\" no existe."

   exit 1

fi

#comprueba si el archivo NO es legible

if [ ! -r "${1}" ]

then

   echo "No tiene permisos para leer el archivo "\"${1}"\"."

   exit 2

fi

if [ "${1##*.tar.}" = "bz2" ]

then

if [ -z "$(which tar)" ]

then

   echo "No se encontró "tar" Abortado."

   exit 3

else

   tar -jxvpf "${1}"

fi

elif [ "${1##*.tar.}" = "gz" ]

then

if [ -z "$(which tar)" ]

then

   echo "No se contró "tar" Abortado."

   exit 3

else

   tar -zxvpf "${1}"

fi

elif [ "${1##*.}" = "bz2" ]

then

if [ -z "$(which bunzip2)" ]

then

   echo "No se encontró "bunzip2" Abortado."

   exit 4

else

   bunzip2 -- "${1}"

fi

elif [ "${1##*.}" = "gz" ]

then

if [ -z "$(which gunzip)" ]

then

   echo "No se encontró "gunzip" Abortado."

   exit 5

else

   gunzip -- "${1}"

fi

elif [ "${1##*.}" = "rar" ]

then

if [ -z "$(which unrar)" ]

then

   echo "No se encontró "unrar" Abortado."

   exit 6

else

if [ -z "${1##-*}" ]

then   

       FILENAME="${RANDOM}${RANDOM}${RANDOM}${RANDOM}${RANDOM}.rar"

        ln -s -- "${1}" "${FILENAME}"

        unrar x "${FILENAME}"

        rm -f "${FILENAME}"

else

   unrar x "${1}"

fi

fi

elif [ "${1##*.}" = "zip" ]

then

if [ -z "$(which unzip)" ]

then

   echo "No se encontró "unzip" Abortado."

   exit 7

else

if [ -z "${1##-*}" ]

then

        FILENAME="${RANDOM}${RANDOM}${RANDOM}${RANDOM}${RANDOM}.zip"

        ln -s -- "${1}" "${FILENAME}"

        unzip "${FILENAME}"

        rm -f "${FILENAME}"

else

   unzip "${1}"

fi

fi

elif [ "${1##*.}" = "7z" ]

then

if [ -z "$(which 7z)" ]

then

   echo "No se encontro "7z" Abortado."

   exit 8

else

   7z x "${1}"

fi

elif [ "${1##*.}" = "arj" ]

then

if [ -n "$(which unarj)" ]

then

   unarj x "${1}"

else

if [ -n "$(which arj)" ]

then

   arj x "${1}"

else

   echo "No se encontró un descompresor para .arj"

fi

fi

else

   echo "El archivo \"$(basename -- "${1}")\" no es un archivo comprimido soportado. Abortado."

fi

exit 0

```

El script no está muy pulido, y hace tiempo que no lo uso. Si os preguntáis que hacen esos ${RANDOM} ahí en medio, son una forma ingeniosa de manejar los archivos zip y rar cuyo nombre comienza por un guión '-'. Las utilidades nativas de linux pueden usar '--' como indicador del final de la cadena de opciones, pero unzip  y unrar no, es por esto que los archivos necesitas ser renombrados si comienzan por dicho caracter. No es raro que algunos pitecantropos nombren los archivos comenzando por un guión para que queden más guay en su lista del emule. Malditos...   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## diegoto

Yo consultaba estos items, porque la verdad cada programa que eh usado tiene algo que desear.

Si quiero usar solo mplayer joya, pero si instalo amarok me instala xine ! es posible instalar amarok sin xine ?.

----------

## i92guboj

 *diegoto wrote:*   

> Yo consultaba estos items, porque la verdad cada programa que eh usado tiene algo que desear.
> 
> Si quiero usar solo mplayer joya, pero si instalo amarok me instala xine ! es posible instalar amarok sin xine ?.

 

Lo dudo, es el motor predeterminado, y realmente casi el único funcional...

No se si el soporte gstreamer ha sido erradicado o no. Puede que puedas usar el engine helix, no se mucho sobre él, y no se como se podría hacer en gentoo. De todas formas, ¿que motor estás pensando usar? ¿cual es el problema de xine?

----------

## diegoto

yo para no tener instalado el mplayer y el xine. Creo que estoy errado, pero como es el tema del xine, es un motor para ejecutar archivos de audio y video no ?

----------

## i92guboj

 *diegoto wrote:*   

> yo para no tener instalado el mplayer y el xine. Creo que estoy errado, pero como es el tema del xine, es un motor para ejecutar archivos de audio y video no ?

 

A ver jeje. Xine es una librería para abrir casi todo tipo de medios, ya sean audio, video, dvds, cds de audio... Material multimedia en general.

Xine es solo eso, una librería. Xine, por sí mismo, no trae ningún interfaz, y está diseñado para ser usado por otros programas, como kaffeine, amarok, xine-ui, oxine, codeine... Hay un sinfín.

Mplayer, por contra, es un programa en sí. No está diseñado para servir como librería, lo cual hace su uso como backend muy muy complicado. Por esto, los programas que usan mplayer siempre tienen problemas de integración en un entorno de ventanas, y las ventanas que incrustan mplayer dentro, no se comportan como ventanas normales, no se puede cambiar el tamaño tan libremente... A veces las ventanas se salen del sitio donde están incrustadas, otras veces continúa mplayer corriendo al cerrar las aplicaciones. Porque no está diseñado para eso, y no puede ser manejado tan limpiamente.

Amarok, no es ni lo uno ni lo otro. Es tan solo una front-end, que quiere decir que, amarok, en sí, no tiene funcionalidad alguna. Me refiero en cuanto a capacidades multimedia se refiere (si tiene funcionalidades, a nivel de listas, musicbrainz, etc etc etc). Esto quiere decir que amarok, no puede reproducir nada, en realidad es solo una pantalla de presentación a xine (o al backend que tú escojas, pero xine es el único complemente integrado y el más activamente mantenido por el equipo de amarok). En otras palabras: amarok no es útil si no tiene un backend multimedia de fondo. Es dicho backend o motor el que abre los archivos multimedia, los reproduce y hace todo lo que se pueda hacer con ellos. Y para mi gusto el más acertado es xine. Necesitas tener uno. Si no xine, entonces helix, gstreamer o el que sea, pero necesitas uno.

Como ya dije más arriba, no estoy seguro de que gstreamer siga estando entre los motores soportados por amarok. Y de todas formas, y no lo recomendaría.

----------

## the incredible hurd

Ayudaría que indicases el DE que usas, gnome, kde, xfce, fluxbox, fvwm, etc., etc.

Uno que sólo depende de gtk2 es xarchiver, programa que según creo nació en solitario, pero ahora se encarga del mismo el equipo de xfce (era realmente mínimo e incompleto la última vez que lo probé hace mucho, mucho, mucho, en una galaxia muy cercana...  :Smile:  ): 

3) http://xarchiver.xfce.org/

----------

## diegoto

i92guboj: Gracias por la explicación

Hurd : Voy a probar el xarchiver, parece bueno y sencillo

saludos

----------

## kabutor

1- mplayer

2- mpd el demonio, uso nmpc como cliente desde consola (una vez q te sabes las hotkeys ya no hay vuelta atras)

3- aqui uso dos tipos, en consola el suyo particular en linea de comando o file-roller integrado en el menu contextual de xfce4  :Smile: 

----------

## sefirotsama

1) mplayer, comando asiciado a las acciones: mplayer -zoom -cache 30000

2) Reproductor de Audio (mp3, ogg, etc): Amarok 

3) Manejo de archivos comprimidos + GUI (tar, gz, bzip, zip, 7zip, rar, etc) : Ark (descontento), y winrar comercial con wine (ciertos archivos partidos con passwords y locuras de esas que uno no puede hacer con clics en ark...).

YA que sale... alguien sabe de algun descompresor MEJOR que ark en basado en qt i grafico?

Por cierto, amarok es lo mejor que hay, y sí, me refiero a la GUI, como administra todo el tema de listas la DB y demás.... (va que alguien me contradiga, ya tradais)

----------

## diegoto

En alguna epoca use el Juk como reproductor, era sencillo pero tenia un problemita que nunca me gusto si vos hacias click derecho sobre algún tema de la lista, te decia eliminar, el cual no eliminaba el tema de la lista sino el archivo  :Smile: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Che, alguno que no use Amarok no hay?

Podría volver sin que me duela (tanto) a windows, ahora que me enteré de que ya han conseguido compilar Amarok sobre win32 por primera vez...

- Mplayer por consola para todo | No veo DVD en la pc, solo divx.

- Amarok 

- Consola o thunar + xarchiver que se llevan muy bien entre si.

Salud!

----------

## sirope

1) En un año no he visto más de 3 videos así que me quedo con KMplayer por reproducir embebido en Konqueror (Integración con KDE).

2) Amarok, del cual me he enamorado... mi aplicación favorita en las X

3) La consola, aunque para algo sencillo y pequeño (Un mp3, etc.) prefiero extraer desde el menú de Konqueror con Ark que como bien se ha dicho, es una patata.

Salu2Last edited by sirope on Mon Jan 07, 2008 8:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ekz

-Mplayer con su propia GUI

-Sonata, un cliente GTK+ para el mpd (dejé ~audacious cuando descubrí que era este y no compiz el que me causaba cuelgues aleatorios de las X)

-file-roller integrado en thunar (XFCE4)

Sí, parece que soy de los pocos que no uso amarok   :Smile: 

SAludos

----------

## diegoto

Bueno ya que tubo exito el post y me ayudo a encontrar programas nuevos, también agregue 2 opciones mas.

4) Visor de Imagenes

5) Lector de PDF's

Saludos

----------

## sirope

 *diegoto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 4) Visor de Imagenes
> 
> 5) Lector de PDF's
> ...

 

4) Konqueror (Pero para trabajar con ellas es GIMP)

5) KPDF

----------

## i92guboj

 *sirope wrote:*   

>  *diegoto wrote:*   
> 
> 4) Visor de Imagenes
> 
> 5) Lector de PDF's
> ...

 

++

4.- konqueror, gimp, inkscape, feh, imagemagick (en ningún orden especial, depende de lo que quiera hacer).

5.- kpdf

----------

## kropotkin

1) Mplayer, Kaffeine

2) Amarok

3) Ark, y desde consola el comando con sus parámetros correspondientes.

4) para imágenes cualquieras, el visor de konqueror, para las importantes Picasa o Digikam

5) kpdf

Saludos.

----------

## Darksidex25

Ampliando mi respuesta

4) kview, si solo quiero ver una, gimp si quiero manipularla, y kphotoalbum para guardar colecciones de fotos.

5) kpdf

----------

## ekz

4) Mirage, esperando que ristretto madure lo suficiente. Para edición El Gimp

5) Evince, esperando que epdfview tenga funcionalidad similar jeje.

SAludos

----------

## Stolz

1) Kaffeine o Mplayer

2) Amarok

3) Ark

4) gqview

5) kpdf

Saludozzzzzzz

----------

## ebray187

1) mplayer por supuesto (nada de gmplayer)

2) Xmms, me gusta lo antiguo económico y funcional

3) Archive

4) gqview

5) evince

Saludos

----------

## nandelbosc

1.- xine

2.- amarok

3.- ark

4.- digikam

5.- evince

----------

## achaw

1.- mplayer (Gui)

2.- Audacious (No mucho)

3.- File-Roller

4.- Gqview

5.- ePDFview

En realidad, para todo lo que es multimedia, uso freevo como media center.

Saludos

----------

